# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2010



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2010 às 23:54)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2010 às 13:47)

Depois da tempestade dos últimos 3 dias, estão 17ºC, e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e médias.
O vento ainda marca alguma presença, sendo fraco a moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2010 às 19:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Máxima: 20.5ºC
mínima: 10.8ºC
actual: 15.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Nov 2010 às 19:52)

Temperatura em descida, 12.3ºC; vento fraco a moderado de N/NW, céu limpo.


----------



## amando96 (1 Nov 2010 às 22:03)

Mínima de 10.0ºC, por agora 13.1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2010 às 00:27)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (14h45)
Temperatura mínima = 8,0 ºC (05h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 17,6 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 8,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

Só para que conste no repretório metereológico aqui da região sul, a chuva do último fim de semana mal passou um palmo de terreno em alguns sítios principalmente na região litoral do Algarve. Confirmei isso com trabalhos que fiz no terreno em que a enchada não abria mais que um palmo e os postes de madeira que andei a cravar igualmente. 
O problema agora é geada que nas próximas semanas poderá começar a atacar forte , isto se confirmar a permanência deste tempo anti-ciclónico com entradas de norte, noroeste ou até nordeste, o que deixaria tudo bem queimadinho. 
Enfim é o verão de São Martinho no seu melhor mas com uma nuance, aqui no Algarve já temos "verão" desde Junho o que começa a ser um bocado erritante


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2010 às 16:06)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma noite fresca, com *10,1ºC* de minima, o dia tem estado com o céu bem limpo e temperaturas muito amenas, com uma máxima de *25,1ºC*, um verdadeiro dia de praia aqui para os turistas que por cá ainda persistem! É o Verão de S. Martinho em toda a sua plenitude!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2010 às 19:09)

Agora que chegámos a tempo de acalmian, não há nada de jeito para seguir, apenas frio (14ºC), vento fraco de NO e céu limpo.


Resumo do dia:
Dia começou com muito calor e vento moderado de N/NO, enfraquecendo à tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2010 às 22:05)

Temperatura: 16.8ºC (em subida )
Vento: Fraco a Moderado - 10 a 25 km/h de NNE
Pressão: 1022 hPa (em subida também)
Céu limpo.

Edit 22:22: vento moderado a com rajadas fortes; estação próxima regista 37 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2010 às 22:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,7 ºC (14h43)
Temperatura mínima = 8,5 ºC (06h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *19,7 ºC* (dia 2); temp. mínima = 8,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Nov 2010 às 00:46)

Évora:
Tempe max de: 20ºC actual de 10.5ºC
Humidade a 95%
Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2010 às 13:40)

Dia com céu limpo e muito calor 

Temperatura: 23ºC
Vento: Fraco de SW (7 km/h)
Pressão: Estável, 1024.9 hPa

*Dados de ontem:*
----------------------------------------
T.Max: 24ºC
T.Min: 11.2ºC
Vento máximo: 40.7 km/h
Rajada máxima: 40.7 km/h


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2010 às 14:45)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia de céu limpo, vento fraco de SSW e com uma máxima (até agora) de *25,1ºC*. Neste momento está nos 24,1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2010 às 17:17)

Temperatura: 18ºC
Vento: Nulo
Pressão: 1024.9 hPa

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2010 às 22:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 24.5ºC
mínima: 11.9ºC
actual: 14.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2010 às 23:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,2 ºC (14h38)
Temperatura mínima = 10,2 ºC (04h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*Por aqui, calor só mesmo ao sol; os dias já estão frescos.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *21,2 ºC* (dia 3); temp. mínima = 8,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2010 às 14:22)

Céu limpo, o sol está muito quente com 24ºC e humidade muito baixa, vento fraco.
Estou à espera da Sra. depressão para a semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de Verão de São Martinho.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 13.7ºC
actual: 17.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2010 às 22:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,3 ºC (15h08)
Temperatura mínima = 13,2 ºC (06h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *22,3 ºC* (dia 4); temp. mínima = 8,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2010 às 16:32)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia com o sol a brilhar, e a temperatura máxima a chegar aos *26,0ºC*. A minima da noite foi de 9,2ºC. O vento tem estado fraco a moderado de ESE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2010 às 19:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 24.5ºC
mínima: 13.0ºC
actual: 17.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Nov 2010 às 19:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,6 ºC (14h35)
Temperatura mínima = 13,6 ºC (05h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Mais uma ligeira subida de temperatura ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *22,6 ºC* (dia 5); temp. mínima = 8,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Nov 2010 às 22:01)

17ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco de E, pressão a descer; há horas estava nos 1026, está nos 1024 hPa agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Nov 2010 às 16:05)

Uns escaldantes 23ºC , vento fraco, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e pressão em descida, nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2010 às 18:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,0 ºC (14h14)
Temperatura mínima = 12,9 ºC (07h17)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 8,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2010 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. e uma pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Máxima: 22.2ºC
mínima: 14.0ºC
actual: 15.8ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Nov 2010 às 01:15)

Évora com nevoeiro mas pouco, em Montemor-o-Novo esta bem mais cerrado.
Dia se ceu limpo e temperaturas bem agradaveis, max de 23ºC
Humidade a 93% e o vento de NW a 4m/s


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2010 às 14:22)

16ºC, céu nublado e vento moderado de W/SW/NW (varia), pressão em descida bem acentuada comparada com ontem: 1012 hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2010 às 17:24)

15ºC, céu pouco nublado ou limpo com nuvens ao longe. O vento está-se a intensificar lentamente de NW/W.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Nov 2010 às 18:38)

E hoje com maxima de 16.5ºC Agora com 11.5 e descer na vestical quase..


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2010 às 19:57)

8ºC , os vidros já embaciam, vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2010 às 21:15)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,1 ºC (11h52) - Imediatamente antes da frente fria
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 10,0 ºC (05h20)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

*A frente fria em dissipação passou por aqui ao início da tarde; a partir daí a temperatura esteve sempre a descer...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 8,0 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Redfish (8 Nov 2010 às 12:33)

Ceu encoberto e um vento frio.

Já cairam alguns pingos


----------



## fragoso6 (8 Nov 2010 às 13:13)

Castro Verde 


16°16° HIGH 16°CHIGH 16°C at 13:09 
LOW 9°CLOW 9°C at 02:08 

Wind WSW 27 km/hWSW 27 km/h High Gust 43 km/h at 12:46 

Humidity 88%88% Feels Like 13°C 

Rain 0.0mm0.0mm Seasonal Total 19.6mm 

Barometer 1008.0hPa1008.0hPa Falling Rapidly 

Current Conditions as of 13:11 Monday, November 8, 2010   


View page units as:  Station Defaults Metric US Imperial


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Nov 2010 às 15:12)

Em Setúbal o vento está MUITO forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2010 às 18:40)

12ºC, névoa, vento moderado com rajadas. O dia foi de vento forte a muito forte com rajadas.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2010 às 19:48)

Ai que sono ... por aqui tivemos um dia de ceu muito nublado com precipitação tão forte que o IM tem registados 0 mm !!

Vamos lá a ver o que isto vai render ..... este ano, estou de facto curioso, porque isto de olhar a modelos vai lá vai ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2010 às 19:54)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuviscos.

Máxima: 18.6ºC
mínima: 9.8ºC
actual: 14.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2010 às 21:22)

O vento continua... mas enfraqueceu. 11ºC, vento moderado com rajadas, pressão aos 1000 hPa, chuva fraca que parou.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Boa noite,

Dados do dia de hoje por aqui:
Tmáx: 18,6ºC
Tmin: 9,2ºC

Precipitação acumulada: 1,0mm

Rajada máxima: 56,3km/h

Pressão atmosférica nos 1006,6hPa neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 C (13h13)
Temperatura mínima = 7,5 ºC (02h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1003 hPa

*Alguma chuva e vento ao longo do dia de hoje.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = *7,5 ºC* (dia 8).


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de aguaceiros fracos, e o dia tem continuado assim. Até agora, são 1,6mm acumulados.

A minima da noite foi de 16,2ºC e neste momento está nos 18,9ºC. O vento tem estado moderado, com velocidade média (últimos 10 minutos), de 38km/h e com rajada máxima de 56,3km/h. A pressão atmosférica está nos 1002,5hPa, a subir.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2010 às 11:06)

Depois da chuva durante a madrugada e início da manhã, agora já temos períodos de sol.

*Evolução da pressão atmosférica:*

Ontem, 11h00 = 1008 hPa
Ontem, 12h50 = 1006 hPa
Ontem, 18h00 = 1004 hPa
Ontem, 23h50 = 1003 hPa
Hoje, 07H45 = 998 hPa
Hoje, 11h00 = 1000 hPa


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2010 às 12:06)

Chuva fraca a moderada na última hora por aqui, que aumentou o acumulado de hoje para *3,6mm*.

Rajada máxima de 61,2km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2010 às 14:13)

Neste momento, sigo com 14.8ºC, aguaceiro fraco e levo 1 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2010 às 19:14)

Começo pelo resumo dos últimos dois dias, que foram algo loucos  :
*Ontem:*

Dia: O vento começou a intensificar-se, até que chegou a um pico. Choveu fraco.
Noite: A mesma coisa, o vento intensificou-se mais durante a noite e bombou a noite toda 

*Hoje:*
O dia foi de céu nublado e chuva, vento forte com rajadas mas mais fraco do que ontem. Neste momento está moderado.

Esperava mais da Becky em Portugal.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2010 às 23:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,2 ºC (11h20)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 11,2 ºC (08h48)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 7,5 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2010 às 18:49)

então que se passa com o pessoal do sul, ninguem fala do tempo que está ?

Cá vai....
Ceu com periodos de ceu muito nublado, e algum frio, acompanhado por vento moderado de Noroeste e foi assim o dia de hoje !!

Deve estar tudo a comprar castanhas e "água-pé" para comerem amanhã no dia de S. Martinho !!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Nov 2010 às 18:53)

A festa acaba, o seguimento é sempre o mesmo. Nada. 

Mas...
9.5ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2010 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Máxima: 19.9ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC
actual: 11.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,7 ºC (13h44)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,6 ºC (às 18h47 de ontem)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 7,5 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2010 às 22:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e noite fria. 

Máxima: 18.4ºC
mínima: 8.1ºC
actual:13.6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2010 às 22:30)

Boa noite,

Dia com céu pouco nublado por aqui, em que a máxima foi de *20,6ºC* e a minima foi de *5,7ºC*

Neste momento, 9,6ºC e sem vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2010 às 22:37)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia com céu pouco nublado por aqui, em que a máxima foi de *20,6ºC* e a minima foi de *5,7ºC*
> 
> Neste momento, 9,6ºC e sem vento.



A tua máxima é bem mais alta do que as máximas aqui no Sotavento, tanto Faro, Olhão e Tavira nem chegaram aos 19ºC.  Já as mínimas são de Inverno.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2010 às 22:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,1 ºC (11h32)
Temperatura mínima = 8,0 ºC (06h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 7,5 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2010 às 23:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A tua máxima é bem mais alta do que as máximas aqui no Sotavento, tanto Faro, Olhão e Tavira nem chegaram aos 19ºC.



Também foram só mais ai uns 2ºC! Não é assim muito!


----------



## trovoadas (12 Nov 2010 às 00:32)

Dia solarengo e agradável aqui pelos algarves com as nuvens a tapar o sol de vez em quando, mas mais a partir da tarde. Para mim foi um dia de Outono perfeito, o vento foi quase nulo e quando o sol radioso se tapava pelas nuvens negras vindas de noroeste dava uma sensação de escuro e calma principalmente na serra por onde estive esta tarde.

Em breve(vamos lá ver as condições financeiras), espero tar a reportar dados reais aqui de loulé e outros dados que virão mais atrasados de uma quinta que tenho ao pé da Vila Sol (Quarteira), uma vez que estou a pensar instalar uma estação completa aqui em loulé e uma outra estação digital de temperatura e humidade com pluviómetro analógico na Vila Sol. Como vou ter de ir lá sacar esses dados manualmente é lógico que virão um bocado atrasados aqui pro fórum. Se tiver alguma dúvida conto com a ajuda aqui do pessoal experiente do fórum


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Nov 2010 às 20:50)

9ºC, céu pouco nublado por nuvens baixas e médias, vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2010 às 21:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,4 ºC (14h35)
Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (06h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 7,5 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2010 às 11:43)

A reportar do Alandroal: 14ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco de W.


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2010 às 13:28)

Céu a ficar nublado. Tarde tépida agora já sem sol preparando a chuva que há-de cair manhã cedo...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2010 às 18:13)

Estremoz

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Nov 2010 às 19:25)

Ainda estou no Alandroal mas em Portalegre vento moderado com rajadas fortes pelo que uma estação no WU registou há segundos 42km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2010 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado a partir da tarde e vento fraco.

Máxima: 19.8ºC
mínima: 9.4ºC
actual: 14.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2010 às 05:52)

Alandroal: Chuva muito intensa por aqui na última hora ...  Não era preciso também ser assim !!!

*D I L Ú V I O*

Próximas horas críticas em termos de precipitação nas regiões do sul e também na Madeira. Trata-se de um fluxo procedente de *sudoeste* e que arrasta uma massa de ar muito húmida e precipitável.

Atenção pois para o sul nas próximas horas.


----------



## Bruno Matos (14 Nov 2010 às 06:28)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal: Chuva muito intensa por aqui na última hora ...  Não era preciso também ser assim !!!
> 
> *D I L Ú V I O*
> 
> ...





Para o pessoal deixar de se queixar!


----------



## Jocru (14 Nov 2010 às 09:01)

Aqui por Quarteira também chove torrencialmente desde as 07:30h


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2010 às 10:24)

Bom dia por aqui não sei a que horas começou a chover pois estava forrado a dormir mas presumo que foi cerca das 07h30, e tem sido constante mas sem nada de diluvio ou forte, pois aqui a estrada não chegou até ao momento a levar água !!


----------



## fragoso6 (14 Nov 2010 às 10:38)

bom dia aqui por castro verde choveu desde as 6 da manha ate as 9.30,cairam 9,4mm.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2010 às 11:02)

Bom dia.

O dia amanheceu com muita chuva por aqui!
Começou a chover por volta das 6h00 e só parou agora. Foi uma chuva moderada, que acumulou *17,8mm* no Sitio das Fontes e *20,0mm *em Silves.

De acordo com o radar e o Sat, o céu deverá limpar a partir de agora e chegará o pós-frontal, provavelmente com alguns aguaceiros. Vamos ver o que o mesmo trará.

quanto a temperaturas, sigo com 15,7ºC neste momento. A minima foi de 15,4ºC registada às 09h48.


----------



## João Soares (14 Nov 2010 às 11:23)

Bons valores de precipitação com a passagem da frente na última hora:


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2010 às 11:32)

Começo a desconfiar aqui desta estação do Im no Aeroporto de Faro pois tem registado apenas 1 mm de precipitação ás 9 horas em Faro....
Eu apenas digo impossivel !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eu diria que tomando em atenção a intensidade e tamanho das gotas que entre as 8h e as 9h devem ter caido cerca de 6 mm de precipitação e repetindo a mesma intensidade entre as 9h e as 10h..

No total penso que se obteve nestas duas horas e meia de precipitação mais ou menos, cerca de uns 12 a 15 mm !!
De qualquer forma aguardo os dados do IM quando estes actualizarem ...

Olhando ao Barlavento parece que tivemos uma média de 15 a 20 mm, enquanto que no Sotavento o evento registou dentro dos 10 mm...
Estou curioso para ver o que vem lá naquela página !!

A ver o que o Algarvio registou ...


EDIT IMPORTANTE: Ok pronto estive consultando a página do IM e as imagens de Radar, e isto é o que dá estar ainda meio a dormir, e pensa-se ser uma hora e afinal é outra..
Na verdade parece que começou a chover já depois das 8h30 e que apenas intensificou já mesmo em cima das 9h00, e achei que estava a chover á mais tempo do que eu pensava ..
Assim até ás 10h choveu somente cerca de 7,5 mm e pouco mais choveu depois dessa hora !!

Pouca sorte mais uma vez aqui por estas bandas mas ter chovido já foi bom !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Nov 2010 às 11:52)

Finalmente já se pode dizer que choveu ai no algarve


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2010 às 12:01)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Finalmente já se pode dizer que choveu ai no algarve



Já deu para dar uma boa rega à horta!!


----------



## rozzo (14 Nov 2010 às 12:35)

Não sei se está avariada, mas por acaso já me tinha passado isso pela cabeça Aurélio, a de hoje não é a primeira vez que tem muito menos chuva que as estações à volta no Algarve, amadoras incluidas. Não estive aí para ver a chuva que caiu, mas ainda assim não ponho as mãos no fogo que os valores de Faro estejam certos..
O que poderia afinal até querer dizer que não têm tido assim tão pouca chuva como se diz, caso haja realmente um problema..


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2010 às 12:43)

Boas, por aqui, a chuva cessou, a temperatura neste momento é de 14.8ºC e acumulei 12 mm. A chuva começou por volta das 9 horas e parou às 12 horas. Foi uma chuva contínua e moderada, nada de chuva forte ou torrencial.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Nov 2010 às 12:56)

O que tenho a certeza de estar avariado é o pluviometro de Aljezur, pois neste última ano nada regista de precipitação. Será muito difícil arranjarem?

 Já tinha referido isto quando lá passei o Natal passado. Fartou-se de chover, houve cheias, e na estação do IM estavam lá míseros 0,1mm...


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2010 às 13:48)

De volta a Portalegre: 14ºC, vento fraco, céu nublado a pouco nublado. Esta noite foi marcada por vento *muito forte*, uma estação amadora no WU registou 66 km/h de vento. A chuva não foi muito torrencial, apenas 7mm registados pelo IM ás 5 da manhã.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Nov 2010 às 14:56)

Em relação que disse ter achado bastante pouco o valor entre as 8h e as 9h foi o facto de me parecer ter começado a chover mais cedo do que o mencionado ...
Mas contudo olhando ao mapa que relaciona a precipitação com a orografia aqui no Algarve eu encontro-me num local que está fronteira entre os 600 e os 700 mm de precipitação anual (meu local de visionamento é em Santa Bárbara de Nexe)...
Se alguém arranjar-me o link da estação amadora de Santa Bárbara de Nexe

Olhando ao radar do IM pode-se ver que voltei a ter um grande azar porque a zona de mais forte precipitação esteve consistente em todo o Barlavento, enfraqueceu na zona de Quarteira e voltou a intensificar na zona de Olhão ...

Por isso efectivamente os valores de Faro estão correctos ....e eu esqueço-me de dar um desconto porque estou encostado á serra de Monte-Figo (Santa Bárbara de Nexe) a 10 km de Faro, e acreditem que faz uma diferença enorme ......quando as nuvens vêm de oeste sobretudo !!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2010 às 15:01)

16ºC, o céu volta a estar mais nublado do que pouco nublado com nuvens ameaçadoras  e o vento intensificou-se um belo bocado.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2010 às 16:49)

Temperatura caiu a pique, 10ºC, vento moderado e céu pouco nublado. Webcam na assinatura  Em fase de testes.
E neste momento tem má qualidade (ao cair da noite), webcams antigas e baratas.......


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Nov 2010 às 19:46)

7,4ºC, com céu parcialmente nublado e um vento cortante de NW


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2010 às 19:48)

A mesma temperatura e céu, vento fraco a nulo. Horários da webcam actualizados e hora na imagem, leiam a nota, há um bug.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2010 às 20:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuva de manhã e sol à tarde.

Máxima: 18.8ºC
mínima: 13.2ºC (actual)

Precipitação: 12 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2010 às 21:23)

Ceu volta a estar nublado, vento fraco a nulo, temperatura a descer com 6'C  e windchill de 5'C.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2010 às 22:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,8 ºC (14h32)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 11,6 ºC (07h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Madrugada marcada por períodos de chuva fortes.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 7,5 ºC (dia 8).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Nov 2010 às 22:29)

A noite passada foi marcada por fortes aguaceiros e vento moderado a forte em Degracia Cimeira, concelho de Gavião.

Mínima matinal nos 11 ºC mas certamente já foi batida a partir do final da tarde.


----------



## amando96 (15 Nov 2010 às 18:49)

Por agora 9.5ºC, minima este outono de 8.9ºC, acho que vai ser batida esta noite 

EDIT: 7.9ºC! e nem são 20:00 ainda...


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2010 às 19:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e noite fria.

Máxima: 18.6ºC
mínima: 6.7ºC
actual: 11.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2010 às 19:54)

Dia sempre frio com muitas nuvens. Neste momento 8.7ºC (Windchill 7ºC), vento fraco, céu pouco nublado.

Resumos:
Tmin: 5.3ºC (0:02)
TMax: 18.6ºC (15:09)
Vento médio: 5.5km/h NNE
Precipitação: 0mm


----------



## Brunomc (15 Nov 2010 às 22:21)

*Condições Actuais :* 


 *céu limpo *

 *vento fraco* *[ NW ]*

 *9.0ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2010 às 23:42)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,3 ºC (14h43)
Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (05h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = *5,4 ºC* (dia 15).


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2010 às 08:56)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi muito fria!
A minima foi de uns frios *4,6ºC*!
Por agora estão 9,7ºC, com céu limpo e vento fraco de N.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 17.8ºC
mínima: 8.0ºC
actual: 12.3ºC


----------



## frederico (16 Nov 2010 às 20:36)

Boas perspectivas para o Algarve, que poderá acumular mais de 10 mm nas estações do litoral.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2010 às 20:57)

8.2ºC (Windchill 8ºC ), céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento nulo.

Resumos:
TMax: 15ºC (14:45)
Tmín: 3.1ºC  (6:20)
Vento médio: 2.2 km/h
Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2010 às 23:01)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,2 ºC (14h35)
Temperatura mínima = 5,8 ºC (07h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Uma boa geada esta manhã nos locais mais abrigados.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Nov 2010 às 01:16)

Évora com 8ºC actualmente. Minima de 4.2 e maxima de 15.
vento nulo ou mt fraco.

Começam a cair uns choviscos.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2010 às 08:49)

Bom dia!
O dia amanheceu com chuva, que cai de forma fraca mas constante, desde as 04h. No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado vai nos *5,6mm*. Já em Silves, tinha às 08h, *4mm* acumulados. Pelo radar, deverá chover até meio da manhã, no máximo.

A minima da noite foi de 6,6ºC precisamente às 00h00, e neste momento estão 12,1ºC, com vento fraco de W.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2010 às 10:18)

Por aqui a chuva já parou de cair. Fiquei com *8,2mm * acumulados.


----------



## Kraliv (17 Nov 2010 às 10:43)

Boas,


Foi uma razoável _madrugmanhã_  tendo rendido *16,8mm*



Ano 2009
Outubro = *61,3mm*
Novembro= *37,8mm*

Ano 2010
Outubro= *100,2mm*
Novembro= *38,9mm*


Até Sexta


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Nov 2010 às 11:16)

Évora com uma madrugada molhada que rendeu 12.2mm.

Já não é nada mau. Hoje a minima não foi alem dos 7.3ºC. (A chuva não deixou)


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Nov 2010 às 13:51)

Neste momento 15ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado. A noite foi de muita chuva e muito vento.

Webcam (Mudei de servidor. De novo. )


----------



## frederico (17 Nov 2010 às 15:44)

Tavira acumulou 4.47 mm, Castro Marim também ficou com mais de 4 mm. Esperava um pouco mais, mas a serra do Caldeirão não permitiu 

Atenção ao próximo evento, que poderá ser mais auspicioso.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

A luz foi abaixo pelo segundo dia consecutivo a esta hora e eu queria postar  por isso:

9ºC, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2010 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado de manhã, chuva fraca de manhã, à tarde regressou o sol.

Máxima: 18.6ºC
mínima: 9.0ºC
actual: 13.4ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2010 às 00:02)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,0 ºC (14h49)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,7 ºC (05h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Alguma chuva durante a madrugada e início da manhã. A partir das 23h00 voltou novamente a chuva.* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2010 às 14:30)

13ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco, choveu de madrugada também. Amanhã deve voltar o vento forte 
Transmissão em directo Especial Primeiro Episódio de Vento Forte da webcam amanhã se as previsões derem certo.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2010 às 18:46)

10ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco. Ainda não vi o sol hoje quase


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2010 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a tarde.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 7.7ºC
actual: 12.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2010 às 21:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (11h39)
Temperatura mínima = 7,8 ºC (03h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

8.8ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco. Sigo-me por uma estação algo errónea no vento, pelo que enviei uma mensagem ao dono  Espero que se resolva.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Nov 2010 às 09:31)

manha com céu limpo, nem uma nuvem no céu! 
Não seria uma piada se no resto do país não estivesse a chover forte... Ah!!! mas está a chover em quase todo o país menos aqui... é mesmo uma piada!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2010 às 20:23)

Dia com chuviscos e chuva fraca, vento sempre moderado a fraco, a intensificar-se agora. Neste momento, nevoeiro algo denso, 10.6ºC, vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2010 às 21:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,3 ºC (12h24)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,6 ºC (22h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*O sector quente do sistema frontal trouxe alguma chuva fraca ao longo do dia. A chuva deverá intensificar-se com a passagem da frente fria, já pela próxima madrugada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2010 às 21:42)

A chuva teve um pico máximo há pouco tempo mas por 2 minutos. Vento a intensificar-se muito lentamente.

Webcam aberta de novo aqui e no WU.
Edit: O link funciona? :S


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Nov 2010 às 21:52)

Funciona 

obrigado


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2010 às 22:10)

Ainda bem que funciona, tive que mudar definições no router da net para aceitar ligações á porta 80 e podia não funcionar. À noite não é muito boa mas vai indo, dá para ver mais ou menos o vento.

Neste momento; 10ºC, vento moderado, nevoeiro e chuva fraca.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2010 às 09:21)

Bom dia!

Inicio de manha com chuva fraca a moderada e já choveu forte durante uns breves minutos.

Por agora vai chuviscando e o vento a fazer se sentir com algumas rajadas fortes.

Esquesito é o céu que está semi coberto podendo-se ver-se aqui e acolá o azul mas mesmo assim vai chovendo fraco de forma continua .

Vai aparecendo o sol mas não deixa de chuviscar. Está a limpar!!! já se vê azul a vir de oeste.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2010 às 09:50)

Céu pouco nublado e o sol a dar o ar de sua graça.
Se o vento acalmar mais um pouquinho teremos sem dúvida um belo sábado e não haverá desculpa para não sair de casa.


----------



## fragoso6 (20 Nov 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia das 7e15 da manha ate as 9h,choveram aqui em castro verde 3,2mm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

Bom dia, Évora com algumas variações de temperatura mas não muito significativas entre ontem e hoje, entes entre os 9.6ºC e os 13ºC. Com a passagem do fim da frente fria ainda acumulamos 10.7mm entre as 12h de ontem e as 7h de hoje. de precipitação, nada mau, não nos podemos queixar muito. hehehehe
O vento teve tambem um bom pico as 7h da manha, atingindo no centro da cidade os 5m/s, estava constante a 2m/s, neste momento aumenta e estamos com 4m/s.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2010 às 12:12)

Bom dia,

A madrugada entre as 4h e as 08h foi de chuva fraca por aqui, permitindo acumular mais uns preciosos *4,2mm *no Sitio das Fontes, e *6mm* em Silves.

Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado, com 18,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado de WNW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2010 às 13:23)

Por aqui, a chuva fraca rendeu 2 mm. Em Tavira rendeu 5 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2010 às 15:19)

Noite com alguma chuva e vento.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado, 16ºC, vento fraco a moderado. Boooring...


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (20 Nov 2010 às 16:09)

Olá amigos:

Hoje tuvimos chuva, solo 1 mm en Huelva, y 3 mm en Gibraleon,
temperatura agora de 17ºc en Huelva, cielo poco nuvoso, vento 
fraco do Norte

Ate pronto


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2010 às 16:29)

Céu muito escuro na Extremadura Espanhola, a ir para SW, ou seja está a ir mesmo por cima de mim, olho para cima e começo a ver escuro.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Nov 2010 às 19:01)

*Condições Actuais :* 


 *céu muito nublado *

 *vento fraco* *[ NW ]*

 *12.5ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2010 às 19:28)

8.7ºC, céu praticamente limpo (O escuro ficou-se pela estremadura Espanhola, apenas apareceram algumas nuvens sozinhas.), vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Nov 2010 às 20:10)

neste momento aqui por Vendas Novas cai um aguaceiro fraquinho acompanhado de algum vento


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2010 às 20:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde e aguaceiros fracos.

Máxoma: 19.1ºC
mínima: 13.1ºC (mínima)

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## frederico (20 Nov 2010 às 20:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde e aguaceiros fracos.
> 
> Máxoma: 19.1ºC
> mínima: 13.1ºC (mínima)
> ...



Tavira ultrapassou os 5 mm, e Castro Marim os 4 mm.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2010 às 21:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (13h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Nov 2010 às 21:30)

De momento com 8,5 ºC e céu pouco nublado em Degracia Cimeira, concelho de Gavião.

O vento sopra fraco e houve diversos aguaceiros durante toda a noite, parte da manhã e da tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2010 às 23:33)

Temperatura estagnada nos 7.7ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco. WindChill de... 7ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Nov 2010 às 11:20)

Bom Dia

manhã de céu muito nublado e vento fraco

neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de algum vento


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2010 às 16:21)

Manhã e início de tarde com vento moderado a forte com rajadas. Acalmou.

Neste momento 11ºC, vento moderado, céu pouco nublado, por vezes muito nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2010 às 16:32)

*MUITO* escuro a noroeste. 

Edit: Vem aí!!! 
Edit2: Dilúvio... (imagem webcam)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Nov 2010 às 17:12)

Este aguaceiro fez descer a temperatura dos 10,4ºC para os 8,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2010 às 18:01)

Chove de novo, céu nublado, vento fraco. A chuva fez a temperatura aumentar?? 8ºC, estavam 7.5


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2010 às 18:31)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,0 ºC (14h06)
Temperatura mínima = 6,6 ºC (07h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*A passagem da frente fria de ontem trouxe ar polar marítimo, nitidamente mais frio.  Hoje o dia tem sido relativamente frio e começou a chover miudinho acerca de trinta minutos. *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## Brunomc (21 Nov 2010 às 19:09)

Boas 

A tarde foi de céu muito nublado com o vento em geral fraco..houve 4 ou 5 aguaceiros fracos acompanhados de vento moderado durante a sua passagem..de resto mais nada a registar 

neste momento o céu encontra-se muito nublado e a temperatura  anda a volta dos 10-11ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2010 às 20:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 9.9ºC
actual: 12.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

7.2ºC neste momento (a 1.2ºC de bater a mínima do dia), céu nublado com aguaceiros há minutos. Vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2010 às 20:23)

O Sul anda todo a dormir! Acordem! 

Neste momento 7.9ºC, vento nulo, céu nublado. Estou à espera da tal "neve"


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

Neve era dificil mas o dia esteve frio... Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e ausência de vento. Tinha boa cara mas não chegou a chover...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,4 ºC (12h22)
Temperatura mínima = 8,1 ºC (06h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2010 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Tal como previsto, o dia amanheceu com chuva, que cai de forma fraca, e que deu para acumular até agora *5,2mm* no Sitio das Fontes.

A temperatura está nos 15,4ºC e o vento está fraco de SE.


----------



## Redfish (23 Nov 2010 às 11:01)

Continua a chover por aqui .

Apesar de ser fraca têm sido constante.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2010 às 11:09)

Boas, por aqui, vai chovendo de forma fraca , como se diz esta chuvinha fica toda na terra e que alegria que é ver chover.  Sigo com 15.2ºC e 6 mm.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Nov 2010 às 11:52)

Bom dia,tem chovido aqui toda a manha e um pouco da madrugada,sigo com 6,6 mm acumulados,na estacao da lpn situada ao pe de entradas.vento fraco
sul 10 kms.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2010 às 13:53)

Para já o acumulado está nos *10mm* no Sitio das Fontes. Nada mau. 
Pelo radar, a precipitação mais forte estará agora a passar a S/SW do Cabo S. Vicente. Vamos ver se a tarde ainda nos trará mais alguns mm.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2010 às 14:09)

Recomeçou a chover, e com maior intensidade...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2010 às 14:12)

Por aqui, o dia já rendeu 12 mm e neste momento não chove.


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Nov 2010 às 14:21)

O evento parece ter superado as expectativas no Algarve, e ainda não terminou!

Sagres, por exemplo, leva já com cerca de 23mm.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2010 às 14:52)

Que pena aquelas células não estarem só um pouquinho mais a Norte!!


----------



## frederico (23 Nov 2010 às 15:47)

Jorge_scp disse:


> O evento parece ter superado as expectativas no Algarve, e ainda não terminou!
> 
> Sagres, por exemplo, leva já com cerca de 23mm.



O Hirlam não costuma falhar na precipitação


----------



## Brunomc (23 Nov 2010 às 17:23)

Boa Tarde..neste momento céu encoberto e vento fraco..apareceu agora o nevoeiro


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2010 às 18:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,6 ºC (13h08)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,9 ºC (22h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Chuva durante todo o dia* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2010 às 19:43)

Chuva e chuviscos todo o dia sem parar aqui também.
Neste momento 9ºC, chuvisco , vento fraco de Este/Sudeste. A neve está a desaparecer a aparecer nas previsões. Venha ela.

Nova webcam! Imagem muito melhor!  Link na assinatura.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2010 às 20:38)

Bom, por aqui fiquei com *13mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e *15,5mm* em Silves. 

Neste momento céu limpo, 15,3ºC e sem vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2010 às 20:45)

9ºC, vento fraco a nulo, chuva algo moderada.


----------



## actioman (23 Nov 2010 às 21:30)

Por aqui também foi um dia bem outonal com chuva durante todo o dia, ora com mais intensidade ora mais fraca (a EMA de Elvas do IM continua sem sinal de vida e já lá vão 2 meses a caminhar para os 3... Deve ser um problema técnico mesmo difícil de resolver! ).

A máxima até ao momento ficou-se nos frescotes 10,8ºC pelas 16H. A mínima foi de 8,3ºC.

Neste momento chuvisca , há algum nevoeiro e a temperatura é de 10,4ºC. A Pressão Atmosférica é de 1009hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2010 às 22:21)

Estremoz: Foi preciso cair a noite para chover com mais intensidade ... 8 mm por volta das 21h00


----------



## ecobcg (23 Nov 2010 às 22:31)

Aqui por Silves está, neste momento, um nevoeiro mesmo cerrado.


----------



## frederico (23 Nov 2010 às 23:54)

Hoje Tavira acumulou quase 17 mm, e o mês segue com cerca de 41 mm. Castro Marim também ultrapassou os 16 mm e anda perto dos 40 mm.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

Boas


Hoje foi um razoável dia de chuva  com *22,1mm* acumulados.


Temp Max 11,3ºC 
Temp Min 9,0ºC

O vento teve 21Km/h de rajada máxima.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Nov 2010 às 00:39)

Évora com 25mm acumulados durante o dia, deste a 1 da manha da noite de ontem que chove, centro muito estacionario, e com chuva frava a moderada, com pequenas abertas durante o dia. Queria dizervos as maximas e minimas e humidade mas esta compricado porque o site do CGE não abre.
EDIT: Max 11ºC e constante na mesma durante a noite!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (24 Nov 2010 às 01:07)

frederico disse:


> Hoje Tavira acumulou quase 17 mm, e o mês segue com cerca de 41 mm. Castro Marim também ultrapassou os 16 mm e anda perto dos 40 mm.



Em grande esteve Sagres. 33,8mm acumulados nas últimas 24h.
Este mês vai com 64,4mm.

Faro acumulou 15,8mm, e segue este mês com 31,7mm.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Nov 2010 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com nevoeiro (que se mantém desde as 22h de ontem), a minima da noite foi de uns amenos 14,7ºC e ovento mal se sente. Durante a  noite mais 0,4mm acumulados (muito provavelmente devido ao nevoeiro) no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento, 16,4ºC e 97% de humidade.


----------



## actioman (24 Nov 2010 às 09:53)

Noite de chuviscos e aguaceiros .

Amanheceu com nevoeiro nas partes mais altas da cidade e chuva fraca que ainda se mantém persistente. A temperatura é neste momento de 10,8ºC e pouco tem variado desde as 00h de hoje, uma vez que a mínima foi de 10,4ºC. A Pressão Atmosférica é de 1011hPa e vai subindo ligeiramente.

Imagem da manhã:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2010 às 11:07)

Manhã de chuva intermitente 

Espera-se uma melhoria para a tarde; depois a chuva deverá regressar outra vez apenas para o sul na Sexta-feira …


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2010 às 12:56)

Bom dia ... por aqui dia de muito nevoeiro, sem chuva e apenas muita humidade !!

Um belo dia para dormir ... na folga !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2010 às 13:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia ... por aqui dia de muito nevoeiro, sem chuva e apenas muita humidade !!
> 
> Um belo dia para dormir ... na folga !!



O Algarve está em Aviso Amarelo tal como o Baixo Alentejo entre as 12 h e as 16 h devido à precipitação forte, mas no radar não deslumbro nada. Deve ser algum brincalhão que está hoje lá e que não aderiu à greve.  Se fosse pelo nevoeiro ainda acreditava mas pela chuva forte não sei não.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2010 às 14:00)

Nevoeiro persistente que não faz greve, 13ºC, cai morrinha e vento nulo.


----------



## sielwolf (24 Nov 2010 às 16:16)

Run 12 do GFS é um sonho aqui para o algarve.... a ver vamos


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2010 às 18:03)

10ºC neste momento, nuvens (bem) baixas a querer formar nevoeiro, vento fraco de NE.

Webcam ainda com alguns problemas de luminosidade apesar de ser nova, mas umas modificações nas definições e já está.



Edit 18:13: Acabou de ser batida a mínima do dia com 9.8ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

Boa tarde, por aqui foi um dia marcado por nevoeiro, muito nevoeiro, tempo algo frio ..... e sem qualquer chuva !!
Em relação até á proxima Sexta tudo muito indefinido.
Todos os modelos mantiveram o seu ponto de vista ao longo quer a nivel de Sexta e Sábado, quer a nível da próxima Segunda e Terça ...
o ECM nesta run manteve-se igual ás suas ultimas duas runs (em principio), pois é dificil saber o que se passa entre as 12h de Domingo e as 12h de Segunda mas dá-me em crer que a tal depressão rumaria em direcção ao Golfo de Cadiz, com pressão na ordem dos 995 Hpa !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2010 às 19:48)

Boas, por aqui, dia de nevoeiro este é um fenómeno raro por aqui, é tipo como nevar só que acontece mais vezes, mas mesmo assim, é muito raro. 

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC
actual: 16.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Nov 2010 às 20:43)

A mínima está ainda a ser batida com 8ºC neste momento, vento nulo e um nevoeiro contrastado com as luzes da zona industrial que parecem uma aurora boreal.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,1 ºC (12h55)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,9 ºC (08h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Céu nublado e chuva fraca até quase ao fim da tarde ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## actioman (25 Nov 2010 às 00:58)

Mais um dia fresco por estas bandas. Com chuva fraca e chuviscos até ás 15h, que ainda assim deram uma boa rega, havendo água por todo o lado a correr. Assim sim dá gosto! 

Temp. Máxima: 11,9ºC - 14h
Temp. Mínima: 9ºC - 23h59


Neste momento registo 8,8ºC e uma P. Atmosf. de 1011hPa.


----------



## actioman (25 Nov 2010 às 11:39)

Bom dia!

Por aqui amanheceu com algum nevoeiro na parte Sudeste da cidade, a mínima foi de 7,4ºC pelas 07h.

Neste momento o céu, que já esteve pouco nublado, começa a nublar-se cada vez mais. A temperatura actual é de 11,4ºC, que é a máxima até ao momento.
A Pressão Atmosférica é de 1012hPa.

Deixo-vos a imagem da manhã, pouco depois do despertar, com o nevoeiro que tanto gosto  .


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2010 às 12:27)

Hoje por aqui o céu está pouco nublado, a minima da noite foi de 8,5ºC e neste momento estão 18,1ºC, com vento fraco de NW.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 12:33)

actioman disse:


>



Não tem geada, mas tem o seu encanto! 
Muito bom!!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2010 às 20:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,4 ºC (13h32)
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (07h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 15).


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

Houve alguma geada fraca (mas que se notava) nalgumas planícies Alentejanas. 
Neste momento, 8ºC (Windchill 6ºC), vento moderado de Este/Nordeste, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2010 às 23:53)

Estremoz = 6,6 ºC 

Notável descida da temperatura nas últimas horas, com vento gélido de leste.


----------



## actioman (26 Nov 2010 às 00:08)

Realmente confirmo, também por aqui se nota o ambiente bastante frio. Neste momento tenho 7,1ºC e esta foi a mínima de hoje.
Durante as horas centrais do dia, notou-se um ambiente mais "ameno", mas voltou a refrescar muito nas últimas horas.
A Pressão Atmosférica está nos 1009hPa.

Os extremos de hoje:

Temp. Máxima: 14ºC (13h)
Temp. Mínima: 7ºC (23h59)


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2010 às 10:30)

Noite com vento forte de NE, que ainda persiste.
Neste momento 9ºC, céu nublado, vento moderado a forte.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 10:41)

Bom dia, 

O dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado por aqui, vão caindo algumas gotinhas esporádicas, a temperatura está nos 13,6ºC, com vento fraco de NE.
A pressão está nos 1006,5 hPa.


----------



## Jocru (26 Nov 2010 às 10:59)

Aqui por Quarteira já pinga...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 11:08)

Já chove, de forma fraca, em Lagoa. Primeiros 0,2mm do dia acumulados.


----------



## Redfish (26 Nov 2010 às 11:12)

Por aqui começou a chover (ainda deu para dar uma volta de bike).

Chuva fraca de momento, mas pelas ultimas do radar do IM toda a chuva está a Sul da linha Algarve/Alentejo, e para a tarde deve ser moderada aqui para os Algarves.


----------



## Climat (26 Nov 2010 às 11:47)

Redfish disse:


> Por aqui começou a chover (ainda deu para dar uma volta de bike).
> 
> Chuva fraca de momento, mas pelas ultimas do radar do IM toda a chuva está a Sul da linha Algarve/Alentejo, e para a tarde deve ser moderada aqui para os Algarves.



Segundo o IM, a chuva poderá ser forte e acompanhada de trovoadas a partir da tarde. Neste momento, está 13.5ºC e desde das 10h00m que vai chovendo de forma fraca.


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2010 às 12:06)

9,6mm em Sagres, das 10h às 11h.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 14:18)

Continua a chover por aqui, agora com um pouquinho de maior intensidade. *2,6mm* acumulados para já.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 14:25)

E agora que dava jeito para ir acompanhando, o radar do IM deixou de actualizar desde as 11h.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Nov 2010 às 16:32)

*Condições Actuais :* 


 *céu encoberto *

 *vento fraco* *[ NE ]*

 *12.0ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 16:45)

O acumulado tem evoluído pouco durante o dia, vai nos *3,6mm *neste momento. A precipitação mais significativa deverá cair ao inicio da noite e madrugada (no radar já se vê uma mancha mais intensa a SW de Sagres - a ver se chega cá sem perder muita força).


----------



## actioman (26 Nov 2010 às 16:55)

Por cá dia de céu muito nublado com tempo fresco a atirar para o frio  

A temperatura mínima, até ao momento foi de 5,6ºC (06h) e a máxima de 9,7ºC (13h).
Neste momento já registo 8,9ºC e a pressão atmosférica é de 1004hPa com tendência de descida.


----------



## Redfish (26 Nov 2010 às 16:59)

Realmente não tem parado de chover por aqui desde as 10:30h mas a quantidade é que tem sido minima.

Se não for aquela massa nublosa que está a sodoeste de cabo S. Vicente a deixar algum acumulado jeitoso ., teremos que esperar por Segunda - Feira, ainda que com muitas incertezas até lá.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Nov 2010 às 17:13)

Redfish disse:


> Realmente não tem parado de chover por aqui desde as 10:30h mas a quantidade é que tem sido minima.
> 
> Se não for aquela massa nublosa que está a sodoeste de cabo S. Vicente a deixar algum acumulado jeitoso ., teremos que esperar por Segunda - Feira, ainda que com muitas incertezas até lá.



Pois...entretanto no radar, já suavizou a precipitação que estava a SW. Sinal que as nuvens em aproximação não trazem grande precipitação.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2010 às 17:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 8,8 ºC (12h41)
Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (06h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*O dia foi de céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas de leste. Acentuada descida da temperatura máxima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = *5,3 ºC* (dia 26).


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2010 às 17:59)

Aqui, chove umas pingas desde das 10 h da manhã, tem caído sempre, mas só levo 1 mm, mais uma vez, o Sotavento não tem direito a nada. Chuva a sério só na Madeira.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2010 às 18:23)

7.7ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas, continua o vento moderado a forte com rajadas variando entre ENE e ESE.

Máxima 10ºC\Mínima 6.7ºC... por agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e bastante frio para este mês. A chuva tem sido fraca.

Máxima: 13.5ºC
mínima: 11.3ºC (actual)

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2010 às 20:59)

A temperatura caiu, 5ºC , vento moderado e céu nublado.


----------



## lismen (26 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Boa noite ta se a formar algo no mar parece me que vem directamente a região sul ou tao enganado?

http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=sp&sat=ir&122281527262


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2010 às 23:02)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



lismen disse:


> Boa noite ta se a formar algo no mar parece me que vem directamente a região sul ou tao enganado?
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/images.php?country=sp&sat=ir&122281527262



Sim está uma bela célula a formar-se, mas não acredito que chegue a portugal, porque a massa de ar fria de norte vai acabar por a desfazer ou empurrá-la mais para sul.


----------



## jpmartins (26 Nov 2010 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Tem um desenvolvimento rápido, que sequência de imagens fantásticas no Sat24


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2010 às 23:10)

4ºC neste momento, céu limpo , vento 15 km/h com rajada 32 km/h.


----------



## MSantos (26 Nov 2010 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



jpmartins disse:


> Tem um desenvolvimento rápido, que sequência de imagens fantásticas no Sat24



Sem duvida

Mas duvido que chegue ao Continente


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Nov 2010 às 23:21)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



MSantos disse:


> Sem duvida
> 
> Mas duvido que chegue ao Continente



M-a-r-a-v-i-l-h-o-s-a-s imagens


----------



## Ronny (26 Nov 2010 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Já viram a ultima imagem de satélite do IM?


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

Sim, a célula a SW de Faro.


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2010 às 23:36)

Ronny disse:


> Já viram a ultima imagem de satélite do IM?



Atractiva mas ainda distante. Provavelmente só bem dentro da madrugada chegará cá... 







>> Não dei conta mas parece que subiram o nível de alerta para Beja e Faro por precipitação forte...


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2010 às 23:45)

Estive a ver os últimos dados da precipitação em Sevilha, Huelva, Cádis e Ceuta e não diferem do que foi acumulado em Tavira, Castro Marim e Faro, durante o dia de hoje. Entretanto, Sagres segue bem acima dos 20 mm...


----------



## jpmartins (27 Nov 2010 às 00:59)

A imagem de satélite começa a impor respeito


----------



## actioman (27 Nov 2010 às 01:41)

Registos do dia que acabou à pouco:

Temp. Máxima: 9,7ºC (13h)
Temp. Mín: 5,6ºC (06h)

O céu esteve sempre muito nublado e o vento frio do quadrante Leste marcou quase sempre a sua presença.

Neste momento registo 6,2ºC e uma Pressão Atmosférica de 1002hPa.


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2010 às 12:00)

Ois

Pela Lagoa de Santo André está muito frio...sigo com 9.7º, vento fraco a moderado de NNE e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas...não choveu.
A minima desta noite foi de 7.8º, um valor aproximadamente 5.5º abaixo da média da Tmin


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2010 às 12:06)

Bom dia,

Por aqui mais um dia de céu muito nublado, mas muito pouca chuva!
Tenho *1mm* acumulado atá agora no Sitio das Fontes, e ontem nem chegou aos 5mm, o que está um pouco (metade) abaixo do que estava previsto para cá!

Ontem à noite passou tudo no mar... e hoje não me parece que vá ser muito diferente.

Sigo com 13,8ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2010 às 12:09)

Isto no algarve é um tédio ! Estamos constantemente a ver precipitação a fugir para o norte e centro e até o sul de Espanha nos rouba precipitação.
Tirando um dia em Outubro não tivemos mais dia nenhum com precipitação acima dos 20mm (qualquer nuvem no norte deixa esse acumulado), e agora tou a ver que vamos custar a acumular isso na segunda-feira, quando se previa uma depressão bem a jeito para nós

Continua a chover pinga após pinga...(cadê a chuva forte prevista para aqui? resposta: sul de Espanha!)


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2010 às 13:36)

Continua a pingar fraco, talvez numa cadência dos 0,1mm/hora, só para se ter uma noção de escala da coisa, ou seja, em 10 horas teremos 1mm ,nada mau!...aliás consideraria hilariante

E só mais uma coisa a massa de ar frio está a ganhar terreno à depressão e o vento neste momento encontra-se de nordeste e frio o que indica que a depressão está sendo empurrada para baixo. Resumindo, hoje já não teremos nada, amanhã penso que dificilmente se terá algo e segunda é sempre a esfumar pois ainda faltam dois dias para os modelos se aperceberem que esta entrada fria não deixará entrar nada aqui.
Pronto para não ser totalmente lamechas vou ser optimista e pensar que melhores dias virão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2010 às 13:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Continua a pingar fraco, talvez numa cadência dos 0,1mm/hora, só para se ter uma noção de escala da coisa, ou seja, em 10 horas teremos 1mm ,nada mau!...aliás consideraria hilariante
> 
> E só mais uma coisa a massa de ar frio está a ganhar terreno à depressão e o vento neste momento encontra-se de nordeste e frio o que indica que a depressão está sendo empurrada para baixo. Resumindo, hoje já não teremos nada, amanhã penso que dificilmente se terá algo e segunda é sempre a esfumar pois ainda faltam dois dias para os modelos se aperceberem que esta entrada fria não deixará entrar nada aqui.
> Pronto para não ser totalmente lamechas vou ser optimista e pensar que melhores dias virão.



Esta noite rendeu 3 mm, ontem 2 mm, total 5 mm fantástico onde choveu praticamente o dia todo. Tal como disseste no teu post anterior, qualquer nuvem deixa mais água no norte, centro, no sul de Espanha e eu acrecento mais até Marrocos tem mais precipitação que nós. Nestes últimos anos, a chuva passa toda a Sul do Algarve, a zona de Cádiz é que leva com ela toda. Se o Algarve tivesse 100 kms a sul teria muito mais precipitação do que aquela que tivemos.

Estamos nós há 24 horas em alerta amarelo devido à precipitação forte onde anda ela?


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 14:37)

Neste momento 8ºC, vento moderado de NE, pressão estável por agora nos 999 hPa (), céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Webcam em funcionamento de novo, depois de ter trocado uma webcam (de novo) porque apresentava problemas de luminosidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 15:30)

Que nuvens bonitas de se ver são aquelas??


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2010 às 16:53)

Olá *SpiderW*, parabéns pela WebCam. Só uma pequena questão: qual o orientação da WebCam (está orientada para que rumo da rosa-dos-ventos?



SpiderVV disse:


>


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Nov 2010 às 17:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Que nuvens bonitas de se ver são aquelas??



Pelo menos na área superior da imagem avançaria com Cirrostratus fibratus e também ondulatus. 
Quanto à orientação acho que só pode ser para sudoeste ou oeste!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 17:31)

Obrigado. Gerofil, está virada a SW e o nome não é SpiderW mas sim 2 V's que não formam um W. Não sei onde fui buscar este nickname há uns anos. 

Neste momento 6ªC, céu praticamente a limpar, vento fraco.


----------



## Redfish (27 Nov 2010 às 17:40)

_Depois de um pinga pinga todo o dia_


agora


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 17:52)

Castro Marim teve uma boa acumulação, mais de 10 mm, Tavira andou lá perto. A precipitação desviou toda para a Andaluzia e para Marrocos, só esta manhã Ceuta acumulou 54 mm. 

Quanto ao próximo evento, de acordo com os modelos, existe o risco de ser tudo novamente desviado... 

Irra, ainda sou do tempo em que um depressão no Golfo de Cádiz deixava um dilúvio no Algarve!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 18:10)

A temperatura desce, com 5.8ºC, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado por cirrus. A mínima de hoje foi 4.6ºC na cidade, vamos ver esta noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 18:23)

*4ºC* na cidade!  E vento nulo.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Nov 2010 às 19:02)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
( prec. das 18 H de ontem às 18 de hoje )

Gibraltar das 18h de ontem às 18 de hoje 176 mm.
Mais uma vez,  tanto que foi parar a tão perto...


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 19:03)

*3.7ºC!*, vento nulo, céu pouco nublado.
Está bonito está. A mínima já foi batida.


----------



## Sissi (27 Nov 2010 às 19:11)

SpiderVV disse:


> *3.7ºC!*, vento nulo, céu pouco nublado.
> Está bonito está. A mínima já foi batida.



Boa tarde caro conterrâneo!!

Abriram as portas dos congeladores aqui na nossa terrinha!! 

SEgundo uma estão metereológica que está sempre a reportar para o weather wunderground, aqui da rua da sé, ao meu lado, já estão 3º!! 

Onde irá parar hoje???


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

Sissi disse:


> SEgundo uma estão metereológica que está sempre a reportar para o weather wunderground, aqui da rua da sé, ao meu lado, já estão 3º!!


Sigo-me por essa estação. 
Acabou de subir aos 4.4ºC. Isto anda estranho mas acho que vamos ter pelo menos... -1ºC?


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2010 às 19:20)

Por aqui a noite vai arrefecer muito. Está a entrar vento de norte em quase todas as estações devido à passagem da depressão pelo estreito de gibraltar...


----------



## Sissi (27 Nov 2010 às 19:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sigo-me por essa estação.
> Acabou de subir aos 4.4ºC. Isto anda estranho mas acho que vamos ter pelo menos... -1ºC?



ah...
ok...desculpa! podes crer sobe desce, mas acho que desce mais di que sobe!!
acredito que chegue a -1!!

Vamos acompanhar!!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 19:29)

Só cá faltava o elemento branco que todos nós desejamos mas as cotas de neve não querem... 

Neste momento 5ºC , vento fraco a moderado de NE.
Edit: Parece ser o vento que causa as descidas de temperatura. Já estou com dúvidas dos -1ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2010 às 19:48)

frederico disse:


> Castro Marim teve uma boa acumulação, mais de 10 mm, Tavira andou lá perto. A precipitação desviou toda para a Andaluzia e para Marrocos, só esta manhã Ceuta acumulou 54 mm.
> 
> Quanto ao próximo evento, de acordo com os modelos, existe o risco de ser tudo novamente desviado...
> 
> Irra, ainda sou do tempo em que um depressão no Golfo de Cádiz deixava um dilúvio no Algarve!



Nem mais frederico, basta ver as precipitação em algumas cidades marroquinas e espanholas:

Entre as 18 h de ontem às 18h de hoje

Gibraltar 178 mm

Espanha

Cádiz 40 mm
Málaga 58 mm

Marrocos:
1  Larache (Morocco) 50.7 mm  
2  Tetuan / Sania Ramel (Morocco) 46.0 mm  
3  Nouasseur (Morocco) 40.0 mm  
4  Tanger Aerodrome (Morocco) 37.4 mm  
5  Casablanca (Morocco) 31.0 mm  
6  Rabat-Sale (Morocco) 20.0 mm

Portugal:
Faro(Aeroporto) 2.8 mm

Realmente, tudo a fugir do Algarve. Enfim...

O dia foi de céu nublado e ao fim da tarde foi abrindo o céu. Chuva fraca durante a madrugada e manhã.

Máxima: 15.2ºC
mínima: 11.3ºC
actual: 12.1ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm  que fartura.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 20:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem mais frederico, basta ver as precipitação em algumas cidades marroquinas e espanholas:
> 
> Entre as 18 h de ontem às 18h de hoje
> 
> ...



No satélite nota-se que o centro da depressão foi empurrado pela massa de ar frio a norte, e passou mais a sul daquilo que é normal neste tipo de eventos. 

Não fosse isso e teríamos tido valores idênticos ao Sul de Espanha.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2010 às 20:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sigo-me por essa estação.
> Acabou de subir aos 4.4ºC. Isto anda estranho mas acho que vamos ter pelo menos... -1ºC?



O vento deverá a estar a rodar (leste/nordeste/norte/noroeste...) e está a influenciar a evolução da temperatura.

Alandroal: a temperatura subiu de 5 ºC para 6 ºC na última hora. Mas logo mais deverá baixar novamente.


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2010 às 20:52)

Bom se continuar-mos assim talvez ainda se faça a média de precipitação no final do ano sem ver pinga de água nas ribeiras.
Realmente tem chovido mas 4/5 mm, 10/12mm, já se teve 15mm, bom,... menos mau mas raro...enfim se tivermos 100 dias de precipitação até Maio, e penso que é possível , a 5mm cada um consegue-se 500mm e isto para Faro.
Nas serras a precipitação, como sabemos, é superior e digamos 7,8 ou 10mm como em Monchique por exemplo e lá conseguimos os 700, 800 ou 1000mm.

Amigos vamos vivendo um dia de cada vez que isto há de chegar lá e de certo será um bom ano para o cogumelo ......... bom se chegar aos 5euros o quilo já começo a ver os $$$$

Desculpem a piada mas acho que o pessoal do sul nomeadamente os Algarvios aqui do forum sentem o mesmo desgosto que eu e têm o sentimento de total fiasco e além do mais apesar do humor associado, acho que o relato não foge muito à realidade do que se tem passado por aqui desde à 2 semanas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2010 às 20:54)

Aqui, a descer bem já vai nos 9.4ºC.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 21:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom se continuar-mos assim talvez ainda se faça a média de precipitação no final do ano sem ver pinga de água nas ribeiras.
> Realmente tem chovido mas 4/5 mm, 10/12mm, já se teve 15mm, bom,... menos mau mas raro...enfim se tivermos 100 dias de precipitação até Maio, e penso que é possível , a 5mm cada um consegue-se 500mm e isto para Faro.
> Nas serras a precipitação, como sabemos, é superior e digamos 7,8 ou 10mm como em Monchique por exemplo e lá conseguimos os 700, 800 ou 1000mm.
> 
> ...



Os solos continuam secos, por isso ainda não veio água às ribeiras:







PS: é mais importante para os ecossistemas que as ribeiras tenham água nos próximos meses do que agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 21:26)

Agora sim todas as estações a 3ºC, vento fraco. Vamos ver se hoje há negativos, nem que seja -0.1 

Edit 21:30: 2ºC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 21:31)

Pelas minhas contas Tavira segue o mês com 53 mm, Castro Marim deve levar um pouco mais. Dificilmente o sotavento acabará o mês com mais de 80 mm.

Para o próximo evento, os modelos não estão muito generosos, muita da precipitação foi retirada. Espero que ao menos consigamos 10 mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 21:45)

Não há vento, então aparentemente estão *1.3ºC* em plena cidade! A humidade não é suficiente para geada. 
Mesmo assim, é estranho, nem na Serra de S. Mamede está tão frio. Estão 2.7ºC lá.


----------



## amando96 (27 Nov 2010 às 21:53)

6.8ºC, vento de norte, ceu LIMPO.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 22:09)

Temperatura a subir com 2.5ºC  céu ainda limpo, vento nulo.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

No Sitio das Fontes estão neste momento 8,8ºC.

Em jeito de contabilizações, este mês o Sitio das Fontes leva *58,6mm*, e aqui em Silves o acumulado está nos *59mm*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2010 às 23:01)

Neste momento, sigo com 8.9ºC.

Este mês leva 36 mm acumulados.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

Hoje Évora com maxima de 9.7ºC, actualmente com 4.5ºC, as 21.30 estavam 4ºC. está a subir... Mas penso que a tendência seja para descer. Vim de Montemor-o-Novo e pelo caminho ainda registei 3ºC. Amanha de manhã a pesca para o Alqueva.... A ver as temperaruras registadas pelo caminho... hehehehe..


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

Temperatura entre os 2 e 3ºC, não deve descer mais. Vento fraco de NE, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2010 às 23:38)

Por Degracia Cimeira, Gavião, temperatura de cerca de 1,5 ºC e céu limpo com vento nulo.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2010 às 23:39)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste momento, sigo com 8.9ºC.
> 
> Este mês leva 36 mm acumulados.



Faro se não me enganei a contar no IM está com cerca de 32 mm, o que juntando aos cerca de  45  mm de Outubro neste momento temos cerca de 78 mm aqui na cidade de Faro ...estou curioso para verificar o desenrolar dos próximos eventos ....
Dos eventos, este primeiro ao qual me estou agora referindo foi o que posso afirmar de um fiasco total, ou então foram as expetativas que foram demasiado altas ...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Alandroal: termina o dia com 3,5 ºC.


----------



## actioman (28 Nov 2010 às 00:01)

Boa noite malta do Sul!

O dia aqui amanheceu com céu nublado e foi limpando até ao final da tarde.

A máxima deu-se pelas 14h e foi de 10,4ºC. A temperatura mínima foi de 4,1ºC e foi registada à pouco (23h59), no final do dia.

Esta madrugada se o vento não estragar a "coisa" pode sser que ainda baixe mais um pedacinho! 

Em destaque também a pressão atmosférica, que hoje chegou aos 998hPa.

Neste momento registo 4,1ºC e uma Pressão Atmosférica de 1002hPa.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2010 às 00:24)

Vaga de aguaceiros a aproximar-se do litoral oeste... A noite continua fria nos Algarves, tudo bem abaixo dos 10ºC e com a maior parte das estações do Baixo Alentejo sem dados...


----------



## amando96 (28 Nov 2010 às 00:33)

4.8ºC, como tinha saudades do frio...


----------



## Brunomc (28 Nov 2010 às 00:42)

*Condições Actuais :* 


 *céu limpo *

 *vento fraco* *[ NW ]*

 * 5.5ºC*


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2010 às 09:32)

Aljezur talvez com a 1ª geada da época...


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Nov 2010 às 11:13)

Agreste disse:


> Aljezur talvez com a 1ª geada da época...



Então, mas segundo os mapas, Aljezur e toda a região têm 0 dias de geada por ano, não pode ser!


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2010 às 11:16)

Boas
Pela Lagoa de Santo André, noite fria com minima de 6.4º
Neste momento sigo com 13º ( a maxima de ontem), céu muito nublado por altoestratus e cumulus dispersos e o vento está fraco do quadrante norte


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 12:42)

Alandroal: temperatura mínima de 2,6 ºC. O vento rodou para oeste e sustentou a temperatura durante a madrugada. Por agora um lindo dia de sol e temperatura bem agradável.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Nov 2010 às 14:07)

Boa tarde,

O dia tem estado com alguns aguaceiros muito fracos, que renderam até agora 0,4mm no Sitio das Fontes.

O vento está fraco de SSE e estão 14,7ºC neste momento. A minima da noite foi de *3,4ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2010 às 14:28)

Noite muito fria, os sítios mais abrigados em Portalegre chegaram aos -3ºC.  Os carros tinham uma camada enorme de gelo.

Neste momento 14ºC, céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas a indicar gelo a aproximar-se, vento fraco a moderado de SE e SW.

Webcam
http://meteocamptg.no-ip.org/


----------



## amando96 (28 Nov 2010 às 14:44)

Que chatice, a estação de são brás só começou a gravar dados às 6:49 desta manhã, a mínima apanhada por mim foi de 4.5ºC, às 2:10, a deles foi 5ºC às 6:49, será que baixou mais e depois começou a subir, ou foi sempre a subir?

Por agora vai quase nos 13ºC.


----------



## actioman (28 Nov 2010 às 14:59)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Então, mas segundo os mapas, Aljezur e toda a região têm 0 dias de geada por ano, não pode ser!




Mas a EMA do IM  em Aljezur sempre deu assim valores disparatados, é normal apresentar inversões térmicas brutais, ainda para mais quando sabemos que esta no litoral algarvio. Compara com uma outra EMA da rede da DRAPALG, que está na mesma zona e verás que a do IM é bem propicia a inversões .
Agora dizer que por lá não há dias de geada isso é completamente errado. Não haverá muitos, isso sim.

Aqui pelas minhas bandas a noite foi fria, mas nada de especial. A mínima que registei foi de 3,1ºC pelas 05h.

Neste momento céu com alguma nebulosidade alta e a começar a nublar-se a Sul. A sensação térmica é agradável quando estamos ao Sol, mas o termómetro não engana e estão apenas 10,1ºC.


----------



## stormy (28 Nov 2010 às 16:21)

Boas
Pela Lagoa de Santo Andre, maxima de 14.9º (um pouco altinha.. )
Actualmente sigo com 13.6º, céu muito nublado por estratocumulus e cumulus e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2010 às 17:29)

4ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SW, céu a ficar nublado. Que rezemos a todos os deuses da Meteorologia para que a previsão do GFS das 12z se concretize.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2010 às 18:01)

Teremos de ver qual a reacção das temperaturas agora que a nebulosidade está a começar a entrar mas provavelmente a noite será menos fria que a anterior.

Aqui em Faro caiu um aguaceiro que molhou a calçada da rua.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Nov 2010 às 18:11)

Aqui vai pingando muito fraco


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2010 às 19:56)

Vai chovendo fraco à medida que a temperatura também vai caindo. Agora 12,2ºC.

Há uma linha de aguaceiros fracos a avançar pelo Alentejo mas as condições já não são as mesmas da noite anterior. Estamos todos perto dos 10ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2010 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e neste momento está a chover.

Máxima: 15.0ºC
mínima: 4.1ºC
actual: 10.7ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

A estação de Almancil leva 13 mm.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Nov 2010 às 20:15)

actioman disse:


> Mas a EMA do IM  em Aljezur sempre deu assim valores disparatados, é normal apresentar inversões térmicas brutais, ainda para mais quando sabemos que esta no litoral algarvio. Compara com uma outra EMA da rede da DRAPALG, que está na mesma zona e verás que a do IM é bem propicia a inversões .
> Agora dizer que por lá não há dias de geada isso é completamente errado. Não haverá muitos, isso sim.
> 
> Aqui pelas minhas bandas a noite foi fria, mas nada de especial. A mínima que registei foi de 3,1ºC pelas 05h.
> ...




A estação do IM não dá valores disparatados, eles são reais. Eu já o comprovei pois tenho passado lá 2/3 semanas em pleno Inverno e as inversões térmicas por lá são muito fortes. Já nos planaltos em redor a temperatura é normalmente 3/4ºC superior, e pela foto da estação que me indicaste, esta não parece estar localizada no vale, daí os valores serem mais modestos. Mesmo assim, vejo ali registos de temperaturas negativas, e em Dez/Jan temos quase todas as mínimas abaixo de 10ºC.

Ora, daí penso que todos concordamos que aqueles mapas que dão toda a área com 0 dias de geada anuais são muito pouco rigorosos... mesmo para os planaltos em redor de Aljezur (menos sujeitos ás fortes inversões).

Cumps

PS:Obrigado pelo link, interessa-me bastante estes registos. Estava curioso em saber quanto tinha chovido lá em Dezembro do ano passado quando passei metade do mês e vi/apanhei com grandes cargas. O pluviómetro da estação do IM não funciona, pelo que fiquei sem saber as quantidades. Esta estação acumulou 304mm nesse mês!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2010 às 20:16)

4,1ºc


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2010 às 20:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> 4ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SW, céu a ficar nublado. Que rezemos a todos os deuses da Meteorologia para que a previsão do GFS das 12z se concretize.



Boa sorte !!! Como podes ver a minha imagem....faz amanha dois anos


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,4 ºC (14h42)
Temperatura mínima = 2,4 ºC (07h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = *2,4 ºC* (dia 28).


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2010 às 20:56)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Boa sorte !!! Como podes ver a minha imagem....faz amanha dois anos


Sim eu vi o teu tópico de 2008.

Neste momento uns gélidos 3.7ºC, vento fraco a nulo e céu pouco nublado.  Espero que a run das 18z do GFS não tenha retirado a possibilidade de neve toda aqui para o distrito esta noite.


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

Aparentemente os periodos de chuva estão behind schedule. Deveríamos estar já com chuva e até agora 0,8mm...


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2010 às 22:08)

Alguém consegue perceber para onde se dirige a precipitação desta vez? Para o Algarve ou para o Estreito?


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

frederico disse:


> Alguém consegue perceber para onde se dirige a precipitação desta vez? Para o Algarve ou para o Estreito?



Como vês e fazendo uma animação que podes ver no IM, a precipitação e imagem de satélite estão na horizontal pois o frio está empurrando as nuvens para sul e o que sobre é apenas nuvens mais altas ou mais baixas, não sei ao certo.... e isso vai levar a que o grosso da precipitação vá toda para o estreito de Gibraltar ..


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2010 às 22:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Como vês e fazendo uma animação que podes ver no IM, a precipitação e imagem de satélite estão na horizontal pois o frio está empurrando as nuvens para sul e o que sobre é apenas nuvens mais altas ou mais baixas, não sei ao certo.... e isso vai levar a que o grosso da precipitação vá toda para o estreito de Gibraltar ..



Por enquanto, o radar de Sevilha só mostra precipitação na parte oeste de Huelva, aquela mancha que já passou no sotavento. 

Ainda tenho alguma esperança que os modelos falhem


----------



## trovoadas (28 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

É uma questão de dificil resposta! A precipitação anda ali a "rodar" contra o muro de ar frio e com o deslocar da depressão penso que ela vai ser empurrada para o estreito.
Ainda assim alguma mais intensa poderá chegar a algumas zonas do litoral, mas mais para o sotavento, é a minha opinião mas vamos aguardar.
Eu já só estou a apostar para os 10mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2010 às 22:25)

Temperatura em subida com 4.6ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2010 às 22:26)

frederico disse:


> Por enquanto, o radar de Sevilha só mostra precipitação na parte oeste de Huelva, aquela mancha que já passou no sotavento.
> 
> Ainda tenho alguma esperança que os modelos falhem



Frederico se eles falham para nós, porque razão não falham para os outros e a sorte mesmo que seja só por uma vez calha-se a nós.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2010 às 22:59)

3,7ºc


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 23:03)

Estremoz: Temperatura *a subir a um bom ritmo*, passando dos 4,7 ºC às 21h30 para os actuais 5,3 ºC. O ar mais quente vai empurrando o ar frio.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2010 às 23:04)

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?lat=39.28&lon=-7.43

O que acham???


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2010 às 23:11)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?lat=39.28&lon=-7.43 O que acham???



Clara relação directa entre a curva da temperatura do ar e a curva da precipitação.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2010 às 23:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Clara relação directa entre a curva da temperatura do ar e a curva da precipitação.



O que quer dizer que vai dar...em nada !!!


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2010 às 23:35)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: Temperatura *a subir a um bom ritmo*, passando dos 4,7 ºC às 21h30 para os actuais 5,3 ºC. O ar mais quente vai empurrando o ar frio.



Vejam o lado bom da coisa.

Isso poderá significar mais precipitação para o Algarve.

Espreitem o radar


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2010 às 23:50)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> O que quer dizer que vai dar...em nada !!!



Serra de São Mamede e Marvão. Pode ser que dê alguma coisa durante a manhã.


----------



## David sf (28 Nov 2010 às 23:52)

Depois de 3 horas estagnado nos 7 graus, a temperatura recomeça a cair, agora 5,6 graus. Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2010 às 23:54)

David sf disse:


> Serra de São Mamede e Marvão. Pode ser que dê alguma coisa durante a manhã.



Lá estarei mesmo assim !!!


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 00:00)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Lá estarei mesmo assim !!!



Força e boa sorte!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2010 às 00:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Frederico se eles falham para nós, porque razão não falham para os outros e a sorte mesmo que seja só por uma vez calha-se a nós.



Impossivel !!

Analisa bem a imagem de Satélite, eu nem sei se irá chover alguma coisa em Espanha (tirando estreito) quanto mais aqui ....


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 01:46)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A estação do IM não dá valores disparatados, eles são reais. Eu já o comprovei pois tenho passado lá 2/3 semanas em pleno Inverno e as inversões térmicas por lá são muito fortes. Já nos planaltos em redor a temperatura é normalmente 3/4ºC superior, e pela foto da estação que me indicaste, esta não parece estar localizada no vale, daí os valores serem mais modestos. Mesmo assim, vejo ali registos de temperaturas negativas, e em Dez/Jan temos quase todas as mínimas abaixo de 10ºC.
> 
> (...)



Jorge quando me refiro a disparatados, quero com isto dizer que a estação está numa localização que não representa amplamente a região, pode quando muito representar o vale. Por isso não acho que tenha uma localização muito feliz!  Só isso.



Por aqui o resumo dia que acabou à pouco, é o seguinte:

Dia com céu limpo no inicio, passando a parcialmente nublado com o decorrer do dia em especial por nebulosidade alta.

A máxima foi de 10,3ºC pelas 15h e a mínima foi de 3,1ºC às 03h.

Após o pôr do sol a temperatura caiu a pique e cheguei até aos 3,5ºC pelas 22h . Após isso tem vindo a subir paulatinamente e tenho neste momento 4,4ºC (o ar mais quente a fazer das suas! )

Pelo que vejo e assim de forma empírica, parece-me que até na Serra de São Mamede as condições começam a ficar difíceis... Mas claro não impossíveis. Eu até apostaria mais em Marvão! Amanhã tiramos as duvidas...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2010 às 07:21)

Estremoz: chuva fraca  a partir das 7h00 com 6,2 ºC; acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica para os 1001 hPa.

O processo de condensação (passagem do vapor de água a água e subsequente formação das nuvens) libertou muita energia que segurou a queda da temperatura ao longo da madrugada.


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 07:25)

Tavira já acumulou até ao momento *23.14 mm*.

PS: e praticamente já fez a média do mês de Novembro.


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2010 às 07:28)

23,3mm acumulados em Tavira hoje.

18,8mm acumulados em Faro (das 6h de ontem às 6h de hoje).


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 07:30)

Tavira segue o mês com *78.5 *mm.


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 07:52)

Bom dia,


Por aqui a temperatura também se manteve baixa e chove com 4,2ºC  .

Em Portalegre (cidade), pelo wunderground a temperatura também já vai alta, nos 6ºC. 
Outra estação em Castelo de Vide (mais perto de Marvão) também vai marcando 4,2ºC.

Fazendo ainda fé no wunderground, em Nisa estão apenas 1,6ºC, com 86% de H.R. Ou seja têm 70% de hipóteses de o floco se aguentar (assim  haja frio suficiente aos 850hPa).  Vamos ver...


----------



## HotSpot (29 Nov 2010 às 08:12)

Aurélio disse:


> Impossivel !!
> 
> Analisa bem a imagem de Satélite, eu nem sei se irá chover alguma coisa em Espanha (tirando estreito) quanto mais aqui ....



É por estas e por outras que depois alguns membros no fórum são descredibilizados ... mais uma para juntar ao roll. O enorme desejo do protagonismo fácil, leva com que esta afirmação do Aurélio possa ter levado a que alguns Algarvios que visitaram entretanto o tópico chegassem a pensar que talvez hoje não chovesse. É só para ficares a pensar na quantidade de barbaridades que muitas vezes dizes por aqui e nas consequências que podem resultar do que escreves.

Relembrar o post do André:

-----------
23,3mm acumulados em Tavira hoje.
18,8mm acumulados em Faro (das 6h de ontem às 6h de hoje). 
-----------


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia, 

Por aqui a noite foi de chuva fraca, com início a partir das 01h e até agora. No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado está nos *12mm*, em Silves estava nos *11mm*.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 09:29)

Por aqui, minima de 3,5ºC e neste momento 5,2ºC 1000 hPa e a descer.
Chove !!! E lá vou eu à serra durante a tarde


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 09:55)

Por aqui (Alto de Vila Boim) 

Chove com 3,5ºC. Em Elvas já vou com 4,8ºC.

Pela temperatura em são Mamede só deverá nevar mesmo lá no cimo! será?


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 09:56)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui (Alto de Vila Boim)
> 
> Chove com 3,5ºC. Em Elvas já vou com 4,8ºC.
> 
> Pela temperatura em são Mamede só deverá nevasr mesmo lá no cimo! será?



Lá passarei !!! 
Não tirei o dia de férias por acaso.Até já.


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 10:12)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Por aqui, minima de 3,5ºC e neste momento 5,2ºC 1000 hPa e a descer.
> Chove !!! E lá vou eu à serra durante a tarde



Não sabes a humidade? Se tiveres os 97 por cento que eu tenho em Portel vai ser muito complicado, mesmo em São Mamede. A temperatura está muito alta, não é normal estar mais alto em Portalegre que em Elvas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Nov 2010 às 10:28)

Ontem como disse sempre fui até Alqueva, Sai de casa pouco passava das 7 horas da manhã, com a temperatura a 3.5ºC, ontem a minima por aqui na cidade foi de 2.2ºC registados na estação na universidade. mas foi o suficiente para estarem bastantes carros com uma boa camada de geada. Durante o caminho foi descongelendo mas até Portel ainda vi muita pastagem branquinha.

Hoje a minima não foi alem dos 4.8ºC, devido a entrada da massa de ar que prococou muita condensação, por sua vez perdeu-se energia... 
De momento com 5.8ºC e a chover. Até agora com 4 mm acumulados


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 10:29)

David sf disse:


> Não sabes a humidade? Se tiveres os 97 por cento que eu tenho em Portel vai ser muito complicado, mesmo em São Mamede. A temperatura está muito alta, não é normal estar mais alto em Portalegre que em Elvas.



Ora ai esta uma coisa que também já me chamou despertou a atenção. A temperatura por lá está mais alta! E pelo que reportou o Gerofil o mesmo se passa em Estremoz? A H.R. por Elvas é de 84% e a temperatura lá vai subindo muito lentamente, já vou com 5ºC.

Confiando nos dados de uma estação meteorológica na cidade de Portalegre a H.R. seria por lá de 51%, coisa que acho muito baixa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2010 às 10:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado e muita chuva durante a madrugada e manhã, sigo com uns 7.8ºC e continua a chover, será que vai nevar, agora só pedia um nevãozito será pedir muito. De facto, os modelos falharam o GFS e o ECM, o que acertou foi o Hirlam, desta vez não fugiu assim tanto. 

Precipitação acumulada: 24 mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 10:57)

David sf disse:


> Não sabes a humidade? Se tiveres os 97 por cento que eu tenho em Portel vai ser muito complicado, mesmo em São Mamede. A temperatura está muito alta, não é normal estar mais alto em Portalegre que em Elvas.



95%, chove neste momento. A 800m não havia nada apenas nevoeiro e muito vento. 
A temperatura está a baixar, estão agora 5,5ºC


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 10:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado e muita chuva durante a madrugada e manhã, sigo com uns 7.8ºC e continua a chover, será que vai nevar, agora só pedia um nevãozito será pedir muito. De facto, os modelos falharam o GFS e o ECM, o que acertou foi o Hirlam, desta vez não fugiu assim tanto.
> 
> Precipitação acumulada: 24 mm



Isso sim, água com fartura! Parabéns! 

Afirmas que os modelos falharam, a que te referes? 

Por aqui a chuva continua e a temp. continua a sua lenta escalada, já vou com 5,2ºC, a H.R. está estável nos 84%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2010 às 11:08)

actioman disse:


> Isso sim, água com fartura! Parabéns!
> 
> Afirmas que os modelos falharam, a que te referes?
> 
> Por aqui a chuva continua e a temp. continua a sua lenta escalada, já vou com 5,2ºC, a H.R. está estável nos 84%.



Refiro-me à quantidade de precipitação, choveu mais do que o previsto, o que sabe sempre bem. A semana vai ter alguns aguaceiros até 4ªfeira, depois um solinho, senão o pessoal do Algarve entra em depressão, há dias que não vejo um dia inteiro de sol, depois volta a chuva no sábado ao final da tarde e domingo.


----------



## Dourado (29 Nov 2010 às 11:16)

HotSpot disse:


> É por estas e por outras que depois alguns membros no fórum são descredibilizados ... mais uma para juntar ao roll. O enorme desejo do protagonismo fácil, leva com que esta afirmação do Aurélio possa ter levado a que alguns Algarvios que visitaram entretanto o tópico chegassem a pensar que talvez hoje não chovesse. É só para ficares a pensar na quantidade de barbaridades que muitas vezes dizes por aqui e nas consequências que podem resultar do que escreves.
> 
> É a ânsia de que chova que faz isso...
> Por agora estão 7º e continua uma chuva miudinha em S.Brás de Alportel.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (29 Nov 2010 às 11:19)

Ola amigos:  

Hoje tenemos chuva moderada en Huelva,
14 mm ate agora, 8ºc e vento moderado
do Este.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2010 às 11:20)

O sol já vai brilhando por aqui. O céu continua muito nublado mas já vai tendo algumas abertas. A chuva parou de cair perto das 09h. A temperatura está nos 11,2ºC e o vento está fraco de NNE. Pressão nos 998,1 hPa.


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 11:49)

Em Portel, e como já aconteceu o ano passado em dois eventos semelhantes, estou no caldeirão de Portugal. 11,1 graus, mais quente que Faro! Não chove há cerca de três horas e o sol começa a querer espreitar.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 11:50)

5,8ºC e volta e meia cai uma chuva fraca.


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 12:02)

Por aqui também já choveu com mais intensidade, e a temperatura agora sobe a bom ritmo. Neste momento já registo 6,4ºC. A Pressão Atmosférica é de 998hPa.

A Sul no horizonte já se vê clarear.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 12:04)

E quando estivermos sob a influência dessa depressão a Oeste da nossa costa? Regime de aguaceiros, descida da temperatura e de novo alguma esperança.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2010 às 12:32)

5ºC, vento forte e chuva fraca. Acreditem ou não houve água-neve durante uns segundos! 
Na webcam ve-se o vento forte nitidamente.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 13:05)

E vai chovendo com 6,4ºC Pressão nos 999 hPa


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 13:20)

Por aqui já praticamente parou de precipitar. A temperatura é de uns "escaldantes" 7,4ºC e a pressão atmosférica continua em queda: 996hPa. A H.R. baixa lentamente e vou agora com 79%.


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 13:36)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui já praticamente parou de precipitar. A temperatura é de uns "escaldantes" 7,4ºC e a pressão atmosférica continua em queda: 996hPa. A H.R. baixa lentamente e vou agora com 79%.



Escaldantes? Eu sigo com uns vergonhosos 13,1 graus. Já ultrapassou a máxima de ontem, em que o sol brilhou o dia quase todo.


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 13:59)

David sf disse:


> Escaldantes? Eu sigo com uns vergonhosos 13,1 graus. Já ultrapassou a máxima de ontem, em que o sol brilhou o dia quase todo.



Eu coloquei aspas! 

Mas realmente estranha a tua temperatura? Que mínima registaste?
Possivelmente estás há algum tempo com vento de Sul.

Condições actuais:
Temp. 7,7ºC e chuviscos.

PS. - Alguém sabe o que se passa com o radar de Coruche? Leva tempos e tempos desligado?


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 14:03)

actioman disse:


> Eu coloquei aspas!
> 
> Mas realmente estranha a tua temperatura? Que mínima registaste?
> Possivelmente estás há algum tempo com vento de Sul.
> ...



Tive 5,5 de mínima. O valor é estranho, mas na rua não se sente muito frio, e o carro marca o mesmo valor. Não tenho vento mas o sol brilhou durante uma meia hora e aí a temperatura disparou.


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 14:47)

David sf disse:


> Tive 5,5 de mínima. O valor é estranho, mas na rua não se sente muito frio, e o carro marca o mesmo valor. Não tenho vento mas o sol brilhou durante uma meia hora e aí a temperatura disparou.



Estive a consultar agora os quadros da EMA de Portel e o que se verifica é que há aumento de vento. Deverá ser esse factor aliado ao seu quadrante (Sul, será?), que leva a esses valores de temperatura iguais ou até mesmo superiores aos do Algarve! 

Por cá voltou a chover fraco e a temperatura permanece estável nos 7,7ºC. Mas subirá certamente mais, pois as isos começam a subir também aos 850hPa.

Olhando para a temp. que devias ter e a que realmente tens há uma boa diferença!


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2010 às 15:17)

Mas mesmo Oriola, onde está situada a EMA de Portel, não passou dos 11. A posição é diferente, Oriola está num local desabrigado, principalmente a sul, com a albufeira de Alvito, e um relevo a norte. Eu estou no meio da serra. Geralmente as maiores diferenças ocorrem nas mínimas em dias de inversão térmica, muito mais baixas em Oriola. Hoje, provavelmente, o frio aguentou-se a níveis mais baixos, enquanto que nos pontos mais altos, como aquele onde estou, o vento limpou o frio com maior facilidade. Se bem que o vento por aqui esteja fraco.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 16:05)

6.2ºC e 998 hPa

estive à pouco no alto de S.Mamede e... apenas sleet, muito nevoeiro e vento fortissimo.
Agora espero pela descida da temperatura para lá ir ao inicio da noite !!!


----------



## trovoadas (29 Nov 2010 às 17:16)

Parece que estão a entrar umas células na parte oeste do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, vamos lá ver se chegam cá...

Por cá vão caindo uns aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando e o vento parou completamente, o que faz com que a sensação térmica seja bem mais tranquila


----------



## ecobcg (29 Nov 2010 às 17:42)

Depois de uma manhã e tarde sem chuva, com uma temperatura máxima de 14,2ºC, começou neste momento a chover novamente por aqui


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 17:49)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> 6.2ºC e 998 hPa
> 
> estive à pouco no alto de S.Mamede e... apenas sleet, muito nevoeiro e vento fortissimo.
> Agora espero pela descida da temperatura para lá ir ao inicio da noite !!!




Muito obrigado Nuno!

Grande labor a tua, sem dúvida! 

A nossa única esperança está na Serra! Assim a H.R. o permita! O problema será mesmo a falta de ar frio aos 850hPa .

Eu de manhã, quando estive no alto de Vila Boim (a ~460 m ), ainda vi no vidro do carro aquela água "melosa", mas nem sleet lhe poderia chamar, chamo-lhe _água pesada_! . Por isso já tiveste sorte que quase a observaste! hehehe

Lembras-te há 2 anos que temperatura tinham ai na cidade quando nevou e bem pela manhã?

Se tiver tempo, ainda vou pesquisar os arquivos! Só para comparar e aprender. 

Neste momento a chuva aumentou um pouco a intensidade e a temperatura começa também a descer um pouco e já vou com 6,8ºC. Recordo que máxima foi de 7,8ºC. Dia frio por aqui .
A H.R. é de 87% e a pressão atmosférica nos 996hPa.


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 18:30)

Tavira acumulou 29.03 mm. E já ultrapassou a média do mês (estou a considerar a normal 1941-1970, pois não disponho das normais mais recentes).


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

A neve bem podia vir mais abaixo.
Bem, neste momento 6ºC, estagnada desde de manhã praticamente, vento moderado de SE, céu nublado. Pressão nos 997 hPa, humidade nos 98%.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Nov 2010 às 19:23)

Évora com um dia de chuva fraca e moderada, com um total de 5.8mm, a temperatura maxima foi de 8.3ºC, Agora com 7.2ºC, curioso que é exactamente a mesma temperatura de ontem a esta hora:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2010 às 19:57)

actioman disse:


> Muito obrigado Nuno!
> 
> Grande labor a tua, sem dúvida!
> 
> ...



Não me recordo bem, mas rondava os 2ºC-2,5ºC o que não aconteceu hoje. 
Havemos de rever esses momentos e comparar.
Um facto, muito maior a humidade. Acima dos 850 m, já pouco se via.
Vou ver se alguma foto, vale a pena postar (dps de ver as do forum, com certeza, que não !!!), mas ficará o registo.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2010 às 20:11)

Temperatura estagnada nos 6ºC... Que raio de "vaga de frio". Vento moderado, céu nublado. Pressão nos 997 hPa, HR 97%.

Depois de a webcam ter tido alguns problemas técnicos breves, está de volta.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2010 às 21:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas durante a tarde. Chuva durante a madrugada e manhã.

Máxima: 13.6ºC
mínima: 7.9ºC
actual: 10.0ºC

Precipitação: 24 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2010 às 21:10)

Céu nublado por nuvens baixas. Continua sem precipitar e temp. estagnada.

Extremos de hoje:
TMax: 6.7ºC
Tmin: 4.6ºC
Média: 5.9ºC 

Precipitação: 4.1mm. Só chuviscos e alguma chuva fraquíssima.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2010 às 21:57)

Só agora reparei mas a Estação do Turismo do Algarve aqui em Faro acumulou 40mm desde as 0:00 de hoje... bastante mais que as redondezas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2010 às 22:22)

Agreste disse:


> Só agora reparei mas a Estação do Turismo do Algarve aqui em Faro acumulou 40mm desde as 0:00 de hoje... bastante mais que as redondezas...



Mesmo estranho, esse valor, mais 14 mm que a estação de Faro/Aeroporto, essa estação, por norma, tem menos precipitação que as estações nas suas redondezas.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2010 às 22:46)

Ainda 6ºC , céu pouco nublado, já se vêem estrelas no céu. As minhas esperanças de neve só voltam em Janeiro ou em finais de Dezembro, vejo. 
A pressão continua nos 998 hPa, vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 7,8 ºC (15h34)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 4,7 ºC (21h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1000 hPa

*O dia ficou marcado pela ocorrência de precipitação. *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 2,4 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Nov 2010 às 23:45)

Esta a passar um aguaceiro por Évora... Tanta agua... Chove Torrencialmente...

EDIT:
Deixou de chover as 00:00 em ponto, hehehe
Total do dia com 12mm!!!


----------



## actioman (29 Nov 2010 às 23:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ainda 6ºC , céu pouco nublado, já se vêem estrelas no céu. As minhas esperanças de neve só voltam em Janeiro ou em finais de Dezembro, vejo.
> A pressão continua nos 998 hPa, vento fraco.



Spider ainda que tivesses 0ºC ou mesmo temperatura negativa, não irias poder ver neve, porque a 850hPa a ISO já é positiva, ora repara:






Por aqui a temperatura praticamente estagnou ou apenas desceu umas décimas. Registo 6ºC e descendo lentamente a pressão é de 997hPa.

Apesar de ainda faltarem uns minutos para o dia terminar, já estou em condições de colocar aqui os extremos de temperatura.

Temp Máxima: 7,8ºC (14h)
Temp. Mínima 3,5ºC (01h)

O dia foi marcado por uma sensação térmica muito baixa aliada à precipitação que esteve presente praticamente o dia inteiro.

As fotos do dia:

Alto de Vila Boim - EN4, onde infelizmente nada se passou e a temperatura era de 3,5ºC:







E já ao anoitecer, com cerca de 7ºC, a EMA de Elvas do IM, que infelizmente vai fazer 3 meses. deixou de debitar dados online!  
Como já referi noutros posts, deve ser uma avaria muito complicada e de avultado investimento, tanto que é preferível ter uma EM fora da rede nacional... tss tsss 

*R.I.P EMA elvense!*


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2010 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi calminha, com alguns aguaceiros fracos que renderam *2,2mm* no Sitio das Fontes e* 2,7mm *em Silves. A minima da noite foi de 8,0ºC, e neste momento sigo com 11,4ºC e vento fraco de N. O céu está pouco nublado neste momento.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2010 às 12:05)

Caiu agora um aguaceiro ligeiro por aqui, que não acumulou nada de jeito (apenas mais 0,2mm), mas que trouxe rajadas na ordem dos 50km/h, com uma máxima de *56,3km/h*. Assim que passou, ao vento baixou logo para os 10km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2010 às 14:06)

O céu está a limpar neste momento. 7ºC, vento fraco. Um aguaceiro forte que passou deixou algumas mini-inundações e vento forte durante esse bocado.
Já que não há neve, venham as trovoadas e chuva.


----------



## Sissi (30 Nov 2010 às 17:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> O céu está a limpar neste momento. 7ºC, vento fraco. Um aguaceiro forte que passou deixou algumas mini-inundações e vento forte durante esse bocado.
> Já que não há neve, venham as trovoadas e chuva.



Boa tarde!! 

Por volta das 16:30 em S.Mamede nevava, foi só meia hora mas nevou!! Estavam 0,5ºC !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2010 às 18:48)

Sissi disse:


> Boa tarde!!
> 
> Por volta das 16:30 em S.Mamede nevava, foi só meia hora mas nevou!! Estavam 0,5ºC !!!


À mesma hora cá em baixo caía granizo. 
Neste momento 3.8ºC , céu nublado com abertas que influenciam a temperatura por vezes, pressão nos 998 hPa, vento nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2010 às 21:18)

Apareceu um aguaceiro de repente, que agora é muito fraco. Neste momento 4.7ºC, vento nulo.
A pressão sobe, está nos 1000 hPa.


----------



## amando96 (30 Nov 2010 às 21:28)

7.8ºC chuva fraca, houvem-se trovoadas ao longe, esta tarde veio uma chuvada que baixou a temperatura 5ºC.

É normal haver já neve a cair em vários sítios em novembro?  será que este frio dura até janeiro/fevereiro, ou acaba mais cedo? queria ver uma nevada por cá


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

Pois também estou admirado com a trovoada. Ouve-se ao longe mas por agora apenas os aguaceiros fracos chegam aqui... 

Se bem que no radar... 






Confirma-se (pelo facebook) a trovoada que passa Aljezur...


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2010 às 21:45)

amando96 disse:


> 7.8ºC chuva fraca, houvem-se trovoadas ao longe, esta tarde veio uma chuvada que baixou a temperatura 5ºC.
> 
> É normal haver já neve a cair em vários sítios em novembro?  será que este frio dura até janeiro/fevereiro, ou acaba mais cedo? queria ver uma nevada por cá



A questão da neve é sempre um tema tabú no Algarve. Aguardemos que as previsões sazonais se confirmem e nos tragam um inverno bem frio com alguma precipitação... Mas levas vantagem. São Brás sempre está perto dos 300m, ao abrigo do mar e isso sempre dá uns 3/4 graus a menos que aqui mais perto da praia...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2010 às 21:51)

Chuviscos, o vento apareceu de repente por isso fraco de NE/SE, 5ºC. E aumentou desde há umas horas.


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2010 às 22:09)

Estamos há 10min com a temperatura mínima do dia (9,1ºC) que também é a mesma que saiu às 5 da manhã... 

De momento não chove mas parece haver mais alguns aguaceiros no horizonte...


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2010 às 22:56)

Boas,

Aqui por Silves a noite tem sido de aguaceiros frequentes. Por volta das 21h ouviu-se trovoada e ainda deu para ver os clarões de uma célula que passava a Sul de Silves, mais junto ao litoral. Aqui deu um pequeno aguaceiro. Neste momento chove novamente, de forma fraca.

O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *3,0mm*, enquanto que aqui em Silves está nos *4,2mm*.

De resto, sigo com 8,6ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2010 às 23:05)

Tanto em Faro como em Olhão foi um mini-festim, durou ainda algum tempo a chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada. Registei 3 mm a juntar aos 2 faz um total de 5 mm hoje. 

Máxima: 14.6ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC (actual)

Precipitação: 5 mm


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,6 ºC (13h59)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 6,9 ºC (22h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1002 hPa

*Aguaceiros fracos nas últimas horas. Acentuada subida da temperatura máxima e a pressão atmosférica deu um salto de 998 hPa (às 16h45) para os actuais 1002 hPa.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 22,6 ºC (dia 5); temp. mínima = 2,4 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## actioman (30 Nov 2010 às 23:30)

Sissi disse:


> Boa tarde!!
> 
> Por volta das 16:30 em S.Mamede nevava, foi só meia hora mas nevou!! Estavam 0,5ºC !!!



Ora nem mais, já suspeitava disso! 

Pelas imagens do radar e pelo monstro que daqui era visível, fiquei logo desconfiado! 







E fotos menina Sissi não há!? 

Por aqui vou com 5,6ºC e à pouco caiu um aguaceiro.


----------



## Sissi (30 Nov 2010 às 23:37)

actioman disse:


> Ora nem mais, já suspeitava disso!
> 
> Pelas imagens do radar e pelo monstro que daqui era visível, fiquei logo desconfiado!
> 
> ...



Boa noite!
pois só tirei uma com o tlm, mas n ficou nada de jeito, não estava a espera que isso acontecesse e também n tinha a máquina comigo não vim a casa buscar.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2010 às 23:39)

Boa noite

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por muita instabilidade sendo de assinalar um aguaceiro forte por volta do meio-dia com trovoada e outro aguaceiro bastante forte por volta das 21h com uma grande trovoada, clarões enormes com grandes rebentamentos de trovoada e chuva forte durante uns 10 min:thumbsup

Além desses dois episódios mais instáveis, o dia foi marcado por aguacairos constantes ao longo do dia que ainda faziam correr a rua, ou seja, foi um dia bastante molhado aqui por estas bandas a aliar a sensação térmica desconfortável, que ainda assim até foi razoável no período das 11 da manhã às 17 da tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2010 às 23:40)

Mínima agora batida com 3.3ºC, porque o céu está limpo e a nebulosidade não bloqueia o frio, vento nulo.

Edit: Volta aos 3.7ºC. Grande salto. :O


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2010 às 23:44)

Agreste disse:


> Só agora reparei mas a Estação do Turismo do Algarve aqui em Faro acumulou 40mm desde as 0:00 de hoje... bastante mais que as redondezas...



Onde fica essa estação? Tive a trabalhar o dia todo na zona de Gambelas e acho esse acumulado disparatado!!!
Assim de olhómetro diria que na zona de faro, refiro a zona são joão da Venda-Patacão-Gambelas-Faro deverá ter acumulado 10mm ou um pouco mais ...


----------



## trovoadas (30 Nov 2010 às 23:49)

Já se ouve trovoada outra vez!!!


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2010 às 23:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Onde fica essa estação? Tive a trabalhar o dia todo na zona de Gambelas e acho esse acumulado disparatado!!!
> Assim de olhómetro diria que na zona de faro, refiro a zona são joão da Venda-Patacão-Gambelas-Faro deverá ter acumulado 10mm ou um pouco mais ...



Ontem - 26.11.2010 - tinha acumulado 40mm. A estação fica no terraço do edifício da RTA na Av. 5 de Outubro.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Dez 2010 às 00:11)

sim desculpa não olhei à data ... perdi-me por instantes.
Pois em relação a dia 29 não digo nada, sei que os valores registados mais ou menos foram à volta dos 30mm de precipitação, e até menos, 24/26mm mas 40mm, a ter havido um episódio de chuva mais forte na região de Faro até é plausível.


----------



## frederico (1 Dez 2010 às 00:39)

Tavira terminou o mês com *88.92 mm*, ou seja, um pouco acima da média para o mês de Novembro.


----------



## actioman (1 Dez 2010 às 00:49)

Sissi disse:


> Boa noite!
> pois só tirei uma com o tlm, mas n ficou nada de jeito, não estava a espera que isso acontecesse e também n tinha a máquina comigo não vim a casa buscar.



Isso dá direito a cartão vermelho! 

Olha eu ainda não a vi neste Outono e já começo a ressacar! Acho que amanhã pego em mim e vou ao encontro dela! 


Bem o dia de hoje ficou marcado pela mais baixa pressão atmosférica que me lembro de ver por aqui desde que tenho barómetro: *995hPa*, entre as 14h e as 15h.

Foi dia de aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas de muito curta duração, em especial no inicio da manhã. Durante o dia passaram quase todos ao lado e apenas deixaram algumas pingas grossas que quase nem davam para molhar o chão...  Apenas voltou a chover algo por volta das 22h.

Os meus extremos:

Temp. Máxima: 10,5ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima: 4,4ºC (20h)

Neste momento registo 5,7ºC e uma Pressão Atmosférica de 1000hPa.

Ainda assim o dia teve "muitas caras" e a nebulosidade foi a rainha. Aqui lhes deixo um resumo:


Aqui uns mammatus (foi pena na altura apenas ter o télélé comigo, pois a imagem é ficou fracota):







Apesar de ser apenas uma "espécie" arco-íris, apareceu mesmo por cima do Forte da Graça e deu para tirar umas fotos com um fundo diferente:







Aqui bem mais perto:







Não percebo muito (ou mesmo nada!!) de nuvens, mas quando vi esta lembrei-me do post aqui do fórum onde se fala das "Nuvens-onda de Kelvin-Helmholtz":












Por último, coloco duas fotografias com uma nuvem de aspecto assustador, mais parecendo uma gigantesca muralha branca, correspondente a um forte aguaceiro que passou de raspão pela parte mais a Nordeste da cidade:











Finalizo com esta célula fotogénica que passou ao Sul de Elvas (cliquem na imagem para uma maior resolução):


----------

